# 6 foot Eagle over Harley Emblem



## lumberjackchef (May 1, 2008)

:greenchainsaw: Here's my latest piece of work tell me what you think. 


This was my first attempt at open wings and feathers! 

Carved it for a local body shop owner that my brother-in-law rents his mechanic shop from. took about 9 hrs.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 2, 2008)

Looks very good to me keep it up


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (May 2, 2008)

WOW!!! Really nice job!


----------



## 04ultra (May 2, 2008)

*Awesome!!!!*





.


----------



## Nuzzy (May 2, 2008)

Very cool


----------



## stihl sawing (May 2, 2008)

:jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: Nice. Did you use that stihl laying by it.


----------



## Adkpk (May 2, 2008)

I see he got a worm in that first pic.


----------



## wood4heat (May 2, 2008)

lumberjackchef said:


> :greenchainsaw: Here's my latest piece of work tell me what you think.
> 
> 
> 
> [/CENTER]



AWESOME +2, +100 if you carved it with the saw in the pic! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sawyerDave (May 2, 2008)

*Nice looking Carving...*

Reminds me of a Harley joke: What's the difference between a Harley and a Hoover?















































The location of the dirtbag! J/K:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (May 2, 2008)

Oooooooh! I am *impressed*! That is some of the best I've seen!  

I gotta be honest with you. Most of the chainsaw carving I see just really isn't very good. Yeah, some of it is okay, some of it is not bad, but with rare exceptions, it's not ready for prime time. I've got a friend who does some good work, and I guess I'm just spoiled.


You ARE prime time! First class, top notch.


----------



## dustytools (May 2, 2008)

Excellent job!!!


----------



## custom8726 (May 2, 2008)

Sweet!!! How much to make me one??


----------



## Ole Farmerbuck (May 2, 2008)

Looks great. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## carvinmark (May 3, 2008)

Very nice work!!!


----------



## lumberjackchef (May 3, 2008)

wood4heat said:


> AWESOME +2, +100 if you carved it with the saw in the pic! :hmm3grin2orange:


 Check out my avatar! I did a lot of the blocking out with ol' reliable.


----------



## buzz sawyer (May 4, 2008)

lumberjackchef said:


> :



Very nice indeed! Do I see some hand tool marks on the logo?
Is that catalpa?


----------



## lumberjackchef (May 4, 2008)

buzz sawyer said:


> Very nice indeed! Do I see some hand tool marks on the logo?
> Is that catalpa?


Nope. No hand tools were used, all chainsaws, not even a grinder or dremel! It was carved out of a Siberian Elm Log. You can still see a little of the magic marker outline that I drew on though.


----------



## buzz sawyer (May 4, 2008)

lumberjackchef said:


> Nope. No hand tools were used, all chainsaws, not even a grinder or dremel! It was carved out of a Siberian Elm Log. You can still see a little of the magic marker outline that I drew on though.



Then it's even more impressive!


----------



## Horse (Mar 20, 2010)

*Fantastic*

*Very well done Sir.
Is that ole Bessy in the background? *


----------

